# 22"/24" LCD Monitor - Which to go for ?



## shadow2get (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

Me & 2 of my friends are planning to go for a LCD monitor. We have done some research & have decided on the following models:

*22" LCD *
_ Common Features_ in all -> 1680x1050 res, 1000:1 CR, 300 cd/m2 Brightness, 5ms Response time (Black - White), 
160°/160° Viewing Angle (H/V), DVI-D & D-Sub Input Connectivity

*Samsung 2243BW *   - *Rs.14,000 - Rs.15,000
*Height Adjustment, Swivel, Tilt & Pivot

_*Dell UltraSharp 2208WFP*_    - *Rs.14,241
*Height Adjustment, Swivel, Tilt & Pivot, TrueColor with 92% color gamut, 4 USB Ports

_*Dell SP2208WFP* _   - *Rs.15,386
*2ms Response time (Grey - Grey), HDMI Input, Tilt only, 4 USB Ports, Web cam with Stereo Mic, TrueLife and TrueColor technology


*24" LCD 
Dell Entry E248WFP - **Rs.19,188*
-> 1920x1200 res, 160°/160° Viewing Angle (H/V), 1000:1 CR, 400 cd/m2 Brightness, 5ms Response time (Black - White), DVI-D & D-Sub Input Connectivity, TrueColor with 92% color gamut, Tilt only, 

All Dell monitors are VESA-compliant mount (100 mm) & have Cable Management in them.

We have put a budget range between 14k - 20k for the monitor.

From the above 4 models, 1 friend has decided to go for _the *22" Dell Ultrasharp 2208WFP*_ one mainly due to the Height adjustment, tilt, swivel & Pivot features along with a good performance. He plays lots of games & watches movies.

Another of my friend has chosen the *22" Dell SP2208WFP* for its HDMI input, Web cam & Mic along with it. He doesn't play hardcore games, just casual ones. Mainly intended for internet & office work.

I have chosen to go for the *24" Dell Entry E248WFP* mainly for higher resolution (Full HD), slightly bigger screen size with a decent Color Reproduction. I also play lot of games, watch movies & for some programming work.

Wanted to know your thoughts about the choices we have made. Also if it is worth the money we are spending for it. Let me know if there are any other good 22"/24" LCD monitors within the range specified earlier along with reasons for choosing.


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys, can we have Any more thoughts on this ?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 20, 2008)

u have already made good choices

go..on


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 20, 2008)

i use ultrasharp on my laptop monitor and it is a really treat to eyes.... i always prefer to have that as i am also planning to buy 22" dell but will always go with ultrasharp in anycase


----------



## techtronic (Mar 20, 2008)

*I am a user of Dell E248WFP and its awesome for 24K (incl taxes and delivery)
Ultrasharp 24" costs Rs.58000.
*


----------



## capt.rej (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi *shadow2get*...
Wt do u think bout the *ViewSonic’s 22" VX2240w* widescreen LCD???

22" Wide Color TFT Active Matrix LCD,
1680x1050 resolution, 2ms Response time,
4000:1 dynamic contrast ratio

also the *LG L226WTQ*

plus i dont think that the *Dell 2208WFP* is a *UltraSharp* model...its a TN-panel

would really appreatiate it if any1 could get da prices fr all these monitors...

main purpose - GAMING
i actually have 2 buy 1 in da nxt 10 days or so...so plz help...
the rest of my computer is in da forum
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12# *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86135
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86135


----------



## shadow2get (Apr 25, 2008)

*@ capt.rej
* 
That sure looks like a kick ass High end configuration. 

My suggestions for the items you haven't yet got:

* Processor:* You could go in for the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450. I know your primary requirement is 
gaming & most games support at max of 2 cores. But I feel if you buy the Q9450, it will be future 
proof as well & can give you a much better performance than the E8500 when the games support 4-cores. 
The max I can think of is a drop of approx 10fps when playin thru a Quad Core to a Dual Core.

* SMPS / PSU: *I suggest you buy a 800/1000W since you are using a X48 Chipset & a Radeon 3870X2 graphics card.
Go for a one with Corsair/Antec/Cooler Master.

Regarding the monitor, since you have got a 3870X2 graphics card, it would be ideal for you to go 
for a 24" monitor which supports Full HD Native resolution & would do full justice to the card you have got.

Anyway, left upto you for which one to buy.

Since you are more into gaming, I suggest you to go with the TN-panels irrespective of which ever brand you 
choose. 

_* ViewSonic’s 22" VX2240w*_ - I suggest you to stay away from this LCD since the after sales service is very bad.
It seems to be a decent monitor wrt gaming but not accurate color reproduction.

_* LG 22" L226WTQ*_ - This seems to be a very good monitor from the reviews I saw on different websites.
Check out the different Review links in this page:
*www.testseek.com/Computers/Display...Q-p-47540F8D-AFE1-D568-92AC-0A7B42C16A71.html

Regarding the price, its quoted Rs.14,700 on the official website. It might be a little less in shop.
*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=4779&subcat=LCD

_* Dell 2208WFP *_- This is now not available in Dell to due EOL (End of Life) period. It was a TN-based panel with Ultrasharp features -  Improved Color Display (than Entry Level Ones) along with Features like Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel & pivot.

Here are my suggestions if you are going for Dell Monitors:

In 22" LCD
* DellTM  SP2208WFP 22" *Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam
Dell Site Price: Rs. 15, 386
_* Bargain Price: Rs. 13-15k *_(With All Taxes)

In 24" LCD
* DellTM  E248WFP 24"* Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
Dell Site Price: Rs. 19, 188
_* Bargain Price: Rs. 16-18k *_(With All Taxes)

Hope that helps you.


----------



## lahratla (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm interested in buying LCD monitor of 24 inch or larger sizes. please suggest models with price and if possible dealers with contact details. I'd also like to purchase plug & play tuner like AverMedia AVerTV DVI Box9 that supports 1920x1200 resolution, where can I find one?


----------



## capt.rej (May 3, 2008)

HI *shadow2get*...
Thnx a lot fr the reply...i actually may change da processor 2 Q9450 nw...
i hope i'm not makin u go nuts over the same topic but whats ur take on the
*DellTM  UltraSharpTM  2009W 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor*
its a new monitor..price nt out yet...
i know its a 20" monitor...but anyways i'll be sittin like nt more than 2.5 feet from the screen...so i guess its an ok size...plus it still suports 1680 x1050 screen resolution (same as 22") which means smaller pitch size & crispier images...
but the main reason would be the Ultrasharp feature...picture quality would be far superior 2 the other 22" non-Ultrasharp model...

& i'm totally ready 2 compromise on the webcam, integrated mic etc...these all r least priority fr me...Only greate picture quality (Gaming wise...)

plz provide ur valuable take on this 1...


----------



## shadow2get (May 4, 2008)

*@capt.rej*

You have made a very good choice for choosing Core 2 Quad Q9450.

From the reviews I read over the NET, the Dell 20" 2009W Ultrasharp monitor seems like a good choice for VFM with decent ratings. To be specific, official Dell Customers rate it 3.8/5.

I had inquired about 2009 Ultrasharp's price 15days back for which he said it wasn't in stock but a same priced 2008 model is available for 16000. so 2009 UltraSharp price is arnd 16000 (inc of all taxes).

This info might help you:

Reviews:
*www.pclaptop-review.com/2008/03/17/dell-ultrasharp-2009w-20-inch-widescreen-flat-panel-monitor/
*www.pclaunches.com/monitors/dell_ultrasharp_2009w_20_monitor_released.php
*reviews.dell.com/2341/320-6523/reviews.htm

Pics:
*www.engadget.com/photos/dell-2009w-lcd-1/699622/

Some reviews say 2009 is a TN panel since it has 170/160 viewing angles. Genreally TN panels are good for Gaming, but falls short in terms of Color Quality & Color Reproduction. But if you are looking for Quality, you should go either for the S-PVA/S-IPS models which can be identified by the viewing angles of 178/178 (Horizontal/Vertical).

Lastly, I would recommend you to go for the following (in Dell):
*
Gaming (requires Fast Response Times):*
DellTM  UltraSharpTM  2009W 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
DellTM  E248WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor

* Quality*
DellTM  UltraSharpTM  2408WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor

Also the Ultrasharp term is quite misleading. Ultrasharp mainly means you get this: Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel, pivot. This when combined with a S-PVA/S-IPS panel having TrueColor technology gives you a 'total' Ultrasharp experience.

If you want to know the Panel types used in Dell Monitors, check this:
Dell Monitors


----------



## capt.rej (May 4, 2008)

so i guess by the looks of it...as i've got just INR 16,000/- to spare the best buy would be the

*DellTM  UltraSharpTM  2009W 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
*
and r u sure its a better investment over the
*DellTM  SP2208WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam
*because i'm goin for a 20" screen for a 22" screen with the same price...
not that i'm crying over the screen size but the improvement in picture quality should be worth it...plus loosin out on webcam, mic, etc...

and ya yesterday i brought the *Q9450* for *INR 16,500 + 4%VAT*.
Thnx fr the advice...
SMPS i got* Corsair* *TX750W* for *INR 8,000 + 4%VAT*...
nw only left with the monitor...


----------



## shadow2get (May 5, 2008)

Both are TN-panels AFAIK. Comparing the 2009W over the SP2208:

* Advantages* 
* 170/160 when compared to 160/160
* TrueColor with 102% Color Gamut
* Ultrasharp Adjusting Features

* Disadvantages*
* No Camera
* No HDMI 

Since you have opted for Gaming Monitors, I would suggest that if you can invest/spare(3-4k) a little more, you should go for the 24" E248WFP, which is the same as  the SP2208 except for the Camera & HDMI.It also has the added feature of TrueColor with 92% Color Gamut.

So, if you are asking between what to choose from

_ * 2009W, SP2208 & E248WFP: *E248WFP*
* 2009W & SP2208: *2009W*_

If I were you, I would surely go in for E248WFP considering the High End System you have got to run it. 

BTW, please contact DELL for the price of the 2009W for the price confirmation of 16k. If the price is more than this, I suggest you to go for the E248WFP.


----------



## tusharlad (May 5, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i use ultrasharp on my laptop monitor and it is a really treat to eyes.... i always prefer to have that as i am also planning to buy 22" dell but will always go with ultrasharp in anycase



Dear Ajay

I found your quote that you use ultra sharp LCD on your laptop on one thread.
Please say which laptop are you using ?

I am going to put order for DELL XPS M1530 tomorrow. The main confusion is to choose the screen resolution whether 1440x900 0r ultrasharp 1680x1050 ?

I have come to know  from this forum only that while gaming it will not be that good as the native res of game would be not same as the display . Is that true ?
Can we set the resolution of games so that we can play it decently on high res display of the laptop.
 will NVIDIA GEFORCE 8600M Gt justify the games at that high resolution. ?
what are the other benifits of high res display ?

Please reply soon so that I can forward my order timely.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested in buying a the Dell SP2208WFP. I got a quote from Harish_C from Dell, which is 16800/- (All inclusive). I think it is way too high. Can anyone tell me where to go for to get it at *Rs.15,386/- *or lower,as mentioned in this forum. I am in Bangalore. Thanks


----------



## shadow2get (Jun 21, 2008)

*@indrajit_pande*
Not to put you off in any way, but I think the price quoted by the Dell guy of Rs. 16,800 is OK for Direct Customers, given that the Online price is Rs. 16,500 without any taxes included. 

What I can suggest you to do is call up Dell once again & speak with a different guy. Ask him what can be done to reduce it further ? I have seen them telling that 4% VAT can be waived off if the product is delivered late by a week or so. If you bargain more then around 4-8% discount on the total can be expected. Not sure.

I would also suggest you to go to SP Road & ask the price in some of the shops which sell Dell monitors (for example Golcha). You might get it on the spot itself & for even at a lesser price quote.

Even cheaper price can only be obtained if you know any Dell employee.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys what about 24" aoc monitor i heard it also hav a good performance.
and dell 24" is about 21700 and aoc one is 25000


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 22, 2008)

hahahah aoc costlier than dell must be joke


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jun 23, 2008)

@shadow2get

I did contact Golchha and they quoted 16k + tax. which is as good as Harish_C's quote. Only advantage is that I am getting it the same day from Golchha. I do have a distant relative working at Dell. But am not keen in approaching her just for this!!  Anyway, thanks for your response. In case you have any suggestion on any other monitor that I can look for will be great. But I am already inclined towards SP2208WFP.

regards

Indrajit


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 3, 2008)

@shadow2get 
Finally I have booked the Dell SP2208WFP from Harish and am getting a little better price. 16100/- all inclusive. It will come in a week. I guess it is a good deal. Best part of Dell is the warranty on dead pixels. More than 6 dead pixels in 3 years and they would replace the monitor. In addition there's a full money back warranty for 30 days from the date of arrival of the monitor. If anyone is unhappy with the set, he can send it back and get the full refund. I have used both ultrasharp and normal 19in monitors. There is surely a difference. But ultrasharps are usually with 5ms response. Am not very sure how it will be while gaming. SP2208WFP has 2ms G-to-G response, which seems to be good. Will write more once I get the set this weekend.


----------



## tech_mantra (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have almost decided to buy "*Dell UltraSharpTM 2009W 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor*" when i came across this thread..

And now i am confused if i should go for the one above or *SP2008WFP ..*
I am told that UltraSharp is better.. what do you say guys.. 
I am going to use it for Movies(80%) and Gaming(20%).. 

Also anyone taken extended warranty from Dell ?? Is it worth it.. ?

-Sandesh


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 4, 2008)

@tech_mantra

I would say go for SP2208WFP. Ultrasharp has a slower response. Though our eyes may not distinguish the difference btw 2ms and 5ms very well. But you may feel it when you watch a motion video. Ultrasharp is a model class name with a few added features and are meant for better text reading. I use one at office. My colleagues have the non-ultrasharp variety. And I don't see anything that will enhance movie viewing while using an Ultrasharp. 

I talked to Mr. Harish on the extended warranty. I did not take it myself. You will need to pay 2k extra for 2 years extention. Well it all depends on your luck. I am using the 19" Dell for about a year now and there is not a single issue. There are about 2000 or more 19" Dell TFTs here at my office and I haven't heard of any problem with any. So I think you may save that amount and hope the monitor will survive longer beyond the warranty period of 3 years and without a hitch.


----------

